# spyider hop ups,are there any??



## Solartech (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a spyder and I am looking for a aluminum heatsink motormount and aluminum front hubs. Also I am looking for the trinity aluminum shocks for it too. Please post links so I can order parts on line!!


----------



## Solartech (Mar 19, 2005)

Has anyone tried the graphite chassie conversion yet? How much longer does it strech the wheel base??


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

im getting one of these next week, and am wondering the same thing....anyone


----------

